# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как научиться прощать

## Irina

_Конфликты между людьми могут возникать по любым, иногда даже самым неожиданным поводам. Порой слова, кажущиеся одним незначительными, бывают очень существенными для других, вызывают их обиду и негодование. Обидеть человека легко. Часто мы даже не осознаём, что конфликт оказался столь острым по нашей вине: из-за тех или иных особенностей сложившейся ситуации, из-за нашего плохого настроения или физического недомогания. Усталость, раздраженность, подавленность, болевые ощущения повышают легкость возникновения отрицательных эмоций. Как часто после тяжелого рабочего дня мы можем легко вспылить. И если кто-то в такой момент делает попытку «воспитывать» нас, даже желая добра, то более короткого пути к ссоре придумать невозможно. Этот человек сразу и на долгое время становится для нас врагом номер один. А вот на то, чтобы с ним примириться уходит долгое и долгое время. Именно поэтому МирСоветов считает, что научиться прощать очень важно для каждого из нас, чтобы не тратить минуты жизни на пустяковые никому не нужные обиды._

*Учимся прощать*

Умение прощать всегда считалось высшей мудростьюУмение прощать всегда считалось высшей мудростью. Конечно, для человека гораздо легче продолжать копить зло на обидчика, строить бесконечные планы отмщения. Но подобные негативные эмоции обязательно тяжелым грузом будут давить на нас самих и непременно когда-нибудь вырвутся наружу. Прощение поможет не только снять этот груз, но и поставить нас в значительно более выгодную позицию по сравнению с обидчиком, морально возвыситься над ним.
*
    * Для начала осознайте причину конфликта.* Возможно, она не настолько серьезна, как вам показалось сначала. В пылу ссоры мы всегда воспринимаем все в гораздо большем размере, чем есть на самом деле. МирСоветов предлагает такой способ: попробуйте проговорить обиду вслух или выписать на листок бумаги. Это поможет вам трезво оценить ситуацию. Вероятно, что в спокойной домашней атмосфере она вызовет у вас только смех.
*    * «Выпустите пар»*. Освободите себя от собравшейся негативной энергии. Но давать выход отрицательным эмоциям лучше, не отыгрываясь на окружающем вас мире, а вкладываясь в физические упражнения или творческую деятельность. Сходите в кино, возьмите любимую книгу. Лучше пронести негатив сквозь собственное сознание, чем через жизнь. Именно поэтому одна из самых популярных программ по телевидению – криминальная хроника. Она служит своеобразной терапией против стресса.
* * Примиритесь с самим собой.* Подумайте, почему вы, несмотря ни на что, продолжаете хранить обиду. Может быть, дело совсем не в ней? Иногда для людей легче не прощать. Одним это помогает объяснить причины своих неудач. Неважно при этом, сколько прошло времени, всегда есть возможность сказать: «во всем, что со мной происходит, виноват обидчик». В таком случае, прощение лишит их этой возможности. Другим, наоборот, дает возможность почувствовать свое моральное превосходство над соперником. Особенно часто так происходит, когда противоположная сторона первой делает попытки пойти на мировую. Поэтому, чтобы не продолжать бессмысленный конфликт, МирСоветов на месте любого человека постарался бы разобраться сначала в себе и своих чувствах.
* * Постарайтесь понять своего обидчика.* Может быть, он совсем не стремился своими действиями задеть вас. У него могло просто не быть другого выхода в сложившейся ситуации. К тому же он мог действовать и из благих побуждений, видеть то, что не видели вы, и пытаться сказать об этом. Если же это и не так, и он преднамеренно стремился причинить вам боль, никто не заставляет вас оправдывать его поступок. Речь идет лишь о прощении.
*    * Не бойтесь сделать первый шаг.* Зачем годами ждать, пока обидчик сам попросит извинений? Вряд ли вы будете долго помнить об обиде нанесенной совсем чужим для вас человеком. Наоборот, самая тяжелая рана - от близкого человека. И если вы долгое время вспоминаете о ней, видимо, обидчик для вас еще что-то значит. А если так, то зачем мучить себя? Стоит вспомнить о том, насколько легче себя чувствовали, когда получали прощение дорогого вам человека. МирСоветов желает, чтобы у вас всегда находились силы, пойти на примирение первым, так будет легче всем, и, прежде всего, вам.
*  *  Вспомните о хорошем.* Ведь ваши отношения не всегда были такими печальными. После ссоры мы всегда, пусть даже и непреднамеренно, пытаемся оправдать свое поведение в ней. Для этого представляем своего обидчика в гораздо более негативном свете, чем он есть на самом деле. На ум нам приходят все его плохие поступки, о хороших же делах мы просто забываем. МирСоветов советует вам сосредоточиться на тех положительных качествах, которые есть в вашем обидчике, и тогда простить его вам будет легче.
* * Не считайте прощение актом величайшего благодушия.* Идя на мир, вы не должны делать никому одолжения. Прощение важно для вас самих. Им вы, прежде всего, самого себя освобождаете от тяжкого груза обиды. Поймите это. Прощая, вы показываете никчемность ссоры – ведь в ней нет ничего такого, что оправдывало бы ненависть.
*    * Месть - это не выход.* Болезненность нанесенной раны всегда зависит от того, кто ее нанес, чего он добивался и насколько унижено наше достоинство. В некоторых случаях может и вовсе показаться, что простить невозможно. Самое главное тогда – не начать строить планы будущей мести, надеясь, что она принесет облегчение. Месть – это только лишь очередная возможность потешить уязвленное самолюбие. Подчиняясь ей, мы обрекаем себя на печальную судьбу: на протяжении длительного времени быть зависимым от причинившего обиду человека.

Сделать первый шаг навстречу миру непросто, гораздо легче продолжать ненавидеть своего врага. Долгие и долгие годы мы можем помнить о причиненном нам зле. Но никакая нанесенная обида не стоит потери гармонии в душе на столь длительное время. Зачем наказывать себя еще и самому? Когда мы действительно прощаем, то сразу чувствуем себя счастливее и здоровее, чем раньше. Поэтому, как бы не было тяжело простить, сделать это необходимо.
Прощение само по себе не так уж и трудно. Нужна лишь готовность, отказаться от старых обид. Решитесь на этот шаг. Умейте прощать. Причем не только других, но и себя. В конце концов, все люди «не без греха» и мы сами тут не исключение.

----------

